# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  انگیزه بخش ترین جمله

## Parimah

من از اول مسیرم بار به دوش کشیده بودم  بعد یهو یه گردباد و خاک ریز شدید اومد و منو هل داد ، سکندری خوردم زمین 

و چشم اندازی  که نسبت به مسیرم داشتم رو ازم گرفت ، چشمام سوخت و اشک ازش سرازیر شد یکدفعه به خودم اومدم دیدم ای دل غافل باری که به دوش میکشیدم گم شده هر چی پشت سرمو میبینم جز خاکریز قهوه ای تو هوا چیزی نمیبینم انگار جاده پشتم غیب شده 
سرفه ام میگیره و بند دلم یهو میریزه پایین و ناامیدی کل وجودمو چنگ میزنه میشینم کنار جاده بجای اینکه بلند بشم ریه هامو از این کثیفی و آلودگی نجات بدم 

ناامید شدم چون هر چقدر وقت و انرژی داشتم برای جمع کردن بارم گذاشتم نیست و ناپدید شد

 فقط من موندم با رخت و لباسهام

مدت طولانی نشستم لب جاده بدون هیچ ترس و گرسنگی 

کلی خاک ریزه وارد ریه هام شد و به جون خریدمش اما درونمو باخته بودم طوری باخته بودم که انگار نمیتونستم دوباره بارمو از اول بچینم 

به درک که رفت ، به درک که گم شد من زنده ام میتونم دوباره چیزی که میخوامو جمعش کنم اما تا بلند نشم این حرفها فایده ی نداره ..

آقا دیدی آدم بی غیرت میشه؟! )) 
خیلی بی غیرت شدم! خیلی 
نسبت به خودم! مامانم! بابام!
نسبت به تک به تک آرزوهام! 
نسبت به همه اونایی که دوسشون دارم!
نسبت به تک به تک زحمتایی که کشیدم 
غصه هام! استرسام! 
بی خوابی های تا 4 صبح و بیداری های 7 همون روز!
بی غیرت شدم آقا خیلی ))) ...
نسبت به دونه به دونه کتابایی که با شرمندگی خریدم!
نسبت به هزینه های کلانی که واسه مدرسه کردن!
اصن استرس خودم به درک! اضطرابِ خودم به درک!
نگرانی ها و دعاهای مامانمو کجای دلم بذارم؟! ...
چجوری روم میشه تو چشاش نگاه کنم اگه نشه؟! هوم ؟ .....
چجوری استرسای بابا رو بزارم روی دوشم ؟! 
چجوری تو چشای هردوشون نگاه کنم و " باز "  بگم نشد؟!
مگه یه بار از عمیقاً ناراحتشون نکردم ؟ 
مگه یادم میره ساعت 8 صبحی که بیدار شدم و دیدم خونه سکوته...
رفتم بیرون دیدم مامانم حالش خوب نیست و نشسته ...
میگم چی شده؟! خودشو نمیتونه جمع کنه و میگه " خوب نشدی ".
میدونی چقدر درد داره؟! ))))))
بعد اینارو ببینی... به قول مهران رحمانی اینقدررررر بی غیرت باشی!!!!
که باز هم کاری نکنی و بزاری "باز" تکرار بشه!
بذاری همه اون حسای بد! همه استرسا! همه اون حال بدیا تکرار بشه! 
دارم دست و پا میزنم لا به لای دونه دونه ثانیه ای که دارم هدر میدم! 
و هدر دادم...
پر از حس منفیه حرفام نه؟!  شرمنده نتونستم جلو خودمو بگیرم...
رگِ بی غیرتیم زده بالا! نمیدونم جوابِ خودمو چی بدم...
چجوری نگاه کنم توی صورتِ خودم، بگم همین بود همه ی خودت؟! 
همین قدر کوچیک؟ محدود؟ بیهوده؟ بی مصرف؟
درد میکنه جایِ قبول نشدنِ پارسال! دیگه نمیتونم ... طاقتشو ندارم!
مدام ترس! مدام بی حوصلگی نسبت به خودم!
و دونفر که چشاشونو دوختن به میوه ی زندگیشون که بشه! 
این بیشتر از همه اذیتم میکنه 
اینقدر امیدوار! دوتا فرشته ای که عمرشونو واسم دادن ... 
من اینقدر بی غیرت باشم که ادامه ندم؟!
اینقدر الکی باشم؟!
دیدی هی میری نمیشه؟! خسته میشی  دیدی؟!
میگی ایندفه اخره میگیره... نمیشه! کنج میشینی پر بسته میشی؟! دیدی؟! ))
ترحم میکنن... میگن غصه نخور پسر! میریزی بهم  
مثِ شیرِ تو قفس... پر بسته میشی 
اصن حرفاتو نمیفهمن... لا نعره هات میری... خفه میشی 
این روزا همش مالِ دیوونه هاست )

این فایل رو دانلود کنید و حتما گوش بدید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

up

----------


## Parimah

یه  اصطلاحی هست که
خدا چندین بار در قرآن ازش استفاده کرده: 
"حتی ضاقت علیهم/علیه الارض...."


 یعنی "کار به جایی می‌رسد که زمین با تمام فراخی‌اش بر آدمی تنگ می‌گردد."
بهترین توصیفی است که می‌شود برای بعضی لحظه‌ها، و برخی حس‌ها به کار برد، اینطور وقتها چاره‌ای نیست جز پناه بردن به خودش
 باید به خودش پناه ببری، تا آرام بگیری، دوست و آشنا هم نمی‌توانند برایت کاری بکنند. 
آدمی تازه می‌فهمد که هیچ پناهی ندارد جز خدا و این حس یک چیزی است شبیه دلتنگی، سردرگمی، دل‌آزردگی، یک چیزی شبیه درد...

----------


## Parimah

من به تو می‌گویم که قوی باشی و می‌دانم که گاهی کلمات، واقعا معجزه می‌کنند.
من روزهای سخت زیادی دیده‌ام، رنج‌های زیادی کشیده‌ام و اندوه زیادی را به جانم، خریده‌ام. من تا انتهای دردهای زیادی رفته‌ام، زخم‌های زیادی را به جان لمس کرده و پایان اندوه‌های زیادی را به چشم، دیده‌ام.
من به تو می‌گویم که قوی باشی چون دیده‌ام که تمام مسیرهای درد، به مقصدهای خوبی می‌رسند و هیچ مسیری خالی از امّید نیست. که هیچ شبی بدون ماه و هیچ ماهی، بدون خورشید نیست.
من به تو می‌گویم که قوی باش و ایمان دارم که گاهی کلمات، واقعا معجزه می‌کنند...✨

----------


## Arnold

دمنه گفت: دل قوی دار و از غوی رایان حذر کن
و در آن اثنا که در محظور یأس و در ورطه ی نا امیدی 
فرود آمدی تهلیل کن ! 
سپس از کتاب مورد علاقه ات آغاز کن و مهار نفس خویش در دست گیر که شب وصال از رگ گردن به تو قریب تر است 
و آگاه باش که عرق سعی به از عرق شرم است و چه بسا محال است که آن گوهر نشود ..

----------


## Parimah

این حرفم رو به توئه:
برای تو اگه چندین شبه نتونستی راحت بخوابی یا خوب استراحت کنی..
برای تو اگه کسی نیست درست درکت کنه و وقتی عمیقا ناراحتی تورو بفهمه!
برای تو اگه کسی متوجه نشده که مثل قبل نمیخندی و خسته شدی..
بدون هر چقدر هم سخت بگذره من هستم و بهت افتخار میکنم حتی اگه نتونم واست کاری انجام بدم!روزای قشنگی هست که هنوز ندیشون.. جاهای قشنگی هست که هنوز ندیدی و آدمایی هستن که یه روز ایستاده تورو تشویق میکنن فقط لطفا نه ناامید شو نه کم بیار! یادت باشه که هروقت به کسی نیاز داشتی همیشه میتونی روم حساب کنی
روزت بخیر✨

----------


## mojtabamessi

من از ترحم بیزارم ازینکه یکی از بالا بهم نگاه کنه بگه آخی عزیزم بیزارم باشه همه شغلا قابل احترام همه رشته ها عالی ولی من جایی میرم چیزی قبول میشم که بهم با ترحم چیزی ندن بهترینو میخوام

----------


## Parimah

یکی از سنگین ترین ویس های ممکنی که میشد اپلودش کنم ! 


یا کلا وارد سمت درس و علم آموزی بشو،یا هم بذارش کنار!


اگه میخوای پزشک نمونه شی،از الان باید مثل یک‌پزشک نمونه رفتار کنی!


هدفت رو بشناس، و در راستای اون تلاش کن،اگه هدفت تو مسیر درس و کنکور نیست پس بذارش کنار

----------


## Parimah

تو محکومی به ادامه دادن
تو باید قبول شی
همه چیز ب قبول شدنت بستگی داره
همه چیز...
دستی دستی خرابش نکن
همه چی ی طرف این ماهای باقیمونده ی طرف✨

----------


## Parimah

همین دقیقه ها که آنلاینی دیگه برنمیگرده...

همین دقیقه ها میشه سفید گذاشتن یک تست کنکور سراسری


چرا سفید؟!

چون اون تایمی که باید تست میزدی و‌این مطلب رو دوره میکردی٬خواب بودی؛تلگرام بودی؛فیلم میدیدی و...


همینقدر راحت قمار نکن سر آیندت✨

این فایل رو دانلود کن و گوش بده :

----------


## Parimah

موقعش کیه؟!
همین ساعتا
همین حالا
جمعه ۱۱تیر همین ساعتا سرنوشتت رو‌خودت با ی مداد و پاکن رقم زدی
چرا تلگرام و اینستا و خواب و فیلم و رمان و (الکی درس خوندن رو)فدای آیندت میکنی؟

هیچ چیز نباید مهمتر از سرنوشتت و رشته ای که قراره بخونی و اون روپوش سفید باشه

میفهمی با گند زدن ب این ساعتا؛حسرت ب دل میمونی؟

----------


## Parimah

علی عجم رتبه ۲ کشور بود از اهواز 

روزی ۵ساعت میخوابید

زیر چشاش این اواخر سیاه شده بود

ولی خب میخواست  تک رقمی شه


درگیر8/9ساعت خواب مفید نباش؛
وقت واسه خواب زیاده
وقتتو حروم نکن
این وویس اقای عظیمی رو گوش کن ببین چی میگه 







> به قول گفتنی:
> 
> اگه به‌موقع ‌ندویی  دویدن فایده نداره

----------


## Parimah

حس میکنم یسریامون خیلی سوسولیم؛ بچه‌ایم واقعا و زود زود شل میشیم؛ حاضر نیستیم بهای چیزی که میخوایم بهش برسیم رو مث یه آدم بالغ بپردازیم؛ «به قول استاد واعظی؛ حتما پشتمون به یه جایی گرمه که اینجوری داریم روزامونو به گند میکشیم»
حالا اونایی که سال اولشونه شاید خیلی نشه بهشون ایراد گرفت، ولی واقعا اونایی که پشت کنکورین؛ ما دیگه چرا؟! ما که تهشو دیدیم لعنتیا! ما که میدونیم چقد گند بود اوضاع روز کنکور؛ ما که هر سال سه بار مُردیم و زنده‌ شدیم و از درون داغونِ داغون شدیم؛ یکی روز کنکور، یکی روز اعلام نتایج رتبه و اینا، یکی هم روز اعلام نتایج رشته‌های قبولی! ما که میدونیم چقد چرند میشه کل دو سه ماه بعد کنکور؛ ما دیگه چرا واقعا؟! باید یجوری تمومش کنیم! باید هرجوری شده، هر بهایی که باید پرداخت بشه رو بپردازیم و امسال رو شرمنده خودمون نشیم(حالا بحث خانواده‌ای که کل نگاهشون به ماست و ما تعیین میکنیم که خوشحال بشن یا ناراحت رو اصن بیخیال! من میگم فقط برای اینکه شرمنده خودمون نشیم!)؛ باید بزرگ بشیم و لباس خریت رو دراریم! بسه دیگه همه رنگ و روی این لباس رفته لعنتیا! بسه دیگه واقعا در بیاریمش!
(شاید کسی حواسش بهتون نباشه؛ از همین جا خواستم یه خسته نباشید به همه اونایی که هر روز تموم تلاششونو میکنن بگم خسته‌ نباشید و دمتون گرم! برنده های واقعی کنکور شمایید که دارید همه تلاشتونو میکنید)


به جهنم هر غلطی که کردیم تا الان، دیگه پشیمونی برا قبل امروز هیچ دردیو دوا نمیکنه! فقط باعث میشه روزای باقی مونده بعدی رو قهوه‌ای کنیم
 بندازیم دور این حس‌ و حال احمقانه رو همین الان (فردا نه، فردا هیچوقت نمیاااد).گور بابای حال بد خب؟

----------


## Parimah

کسایی که الان شروع صفری هستند یا قبلا شروع کردند و الانها شل گرفتند در هر صورت ویدیو زیر رو حتما دانلود کنید ببینید





هرچقدر خسته
هرچقدر بی رمق
هرچقدر بی جون

ولی‌تو به خودت و خیلیای دیگه قول دادی

از پانیوفت این روزا رو

که این روزای باقی مونده خوده آیندته ^^

----------


## Parimah

معني كلمه ی قوی رو فقط کسايي با تمام وجودشون درک میکنن، که با وجود ضربه هايی که تو زندگیشون خوردن، رنج هايی که به تنهايی به دوش کشیدن، درد هايی که تو سینه پنهون کردن، اشکايی که يواشكی ريختن، هزار بار به ته رسیدن، امابرای بار هزار و یکم بلند شدن و ادامه دادن! اینا اگه حتی هیچکی هم پشتتون نباشه خودشون دوباره از همونجا که زخم خوردن جوونه میزنن، سبز میشن، و ثمر میدن...


پارسال حنیف عظیمی تو نکته تست 1400 ش حرفهای آخرش خیلی به دلم نشست چیزی که خیلیامون باید بشنویم تا رگ غیرته تکون بخوره

حتما گوش بدید و پخشش کنید

----------


## Parimah

50روز مونده به سرنوشت ساز ترین روز زندگیتون

خودتون رو با نخوندن گول نزنید با امروز و فردا کردن زندگیتون رو حروم نکنید

اره بعد کنکور میری سفر؛باشگاه؛بیرون؛
موهاتون رنگ میکنی؛دماغتو عمل میکنی؛تا لنگ ظهر میخوابی شبا تا5صبح بیداری ...
اره اینا همه درسته ولی موقت!
(موقتتتتتتتت)
اونم فقط برای یک ماه!
چرا؟!
چون مرداد ماه سنجش اعلام میکنه هفته اول جوابا قراره بیاد؛

هوممم؛یادت بیار چه گندی زدی سرجلسه؛
یادت بیار نمیدونستی این سوال چی میگه؟
از کجای کتابه؟آها از گوارشِ ولی کدوم خطش؟چرا هرچی فک میکنم یادم نمیاد
قیدش بعضی بود یا بسیاری...


تو اون روزای وحشتناک اول مرداد نه میتونی درست بخوابی نه غذا بخوری نه دیگه اون بیرون رفتن کیف داره نه ذوقی برای رنگ موهات مونده!!

چرا؟!!چون اون50 روز کوفتی به جای درس خوندن دنبال هررررر بساطی بود بجز حل تست؛بجز سحرخیزی!
ببین کسی با ۶ساعت خواب نمرده!
اولین نفری نیستی که قراره صبحا 5بیدار شه که گند نزنه به عمرش... به کنکورش...

این روزا به هرچی غیر درس فک کنی سمه؛فوشِ؛نهایت احمق بودنه!
توکه نمیخوای با دستای خودت فرصت پوشیدن روپوش سفید رو از خودت بگیری!

----------


## Parimah

من در کنکور امسال....

۱)باید قبول بشم ۲)باید قبول بشم ۳)باید قبول بشم ۴)باید قبول بشم 

نه عزیزم سوال اشتباه نیست تو راه دیگه ای نداری

----------


## Parimah

موقعش کیه؟!
همین ساعتا؛
همین حالا
جمعه ۱۱تیر همین ساعتا سرنوشتت رو‌خودت با ی مداد و پاکن رقم زدی

چرا تلگرام و اینستا و خواب و فیلم و رمان و (الکی درس خوندن رو)فدای آیندت میکنی؟

هیچ چیز نباید مهمتر از سرنوشتت و رشته ای که قراره بخونی و اون روپوش سفید باشه

میفهمی با گند زدن ب این ساعتا؛حسرت ب دل میمونی؟

اینو فایل رو دانلود کن و حتما گوش بده عملگرا باش بجای این همه حرفی که زدی !!!

----------


## Parimah

و باید به خودت افتخار کنی؛ برای تمام تلاش‌هایی که تا امروز داشتی، برای جسارت و شجاعتت و برای تمام زمان‌هایی که خسته می‌شدی و اندوه محاصره‌ات می‌کرد و همچنان ادامه می‌دادی.
تو باید به خودت افتخار کنی که به هر قیمتی خوشحال نبودی و به هر شکلی زندگی نکردی و از هر راهی به موفقیت نرسیدی.
تو باید به خودت افتخار کنی که حتی وقتی که به سودت بود، همرنگ جماعت نشدی و برای راحت‌تر زیستن، از ارزش‌های وجودی‌ات صرف‌نظر نکردی و در مراوداتت با آدم‌ها محتاط بودی و روشن و زلال ماندی، وقتی که بازار کدورت و تاریکی رونق یافته‌بود.
تو باید به خودت افتخار کنی، تو باید همیشه به آدمِ ایستاده در آینه، حتی وقت‌هایی که غمگین و بلاتکلیف بود، افتخار کنی، به او اطمینان بدهی که دوستش داری و برای دوباره ایستادنش و برای دوباره لبخند زدنش، فانوس جسارت و باورت را به دست بگیری و با تاریکی‌ِ جهان آدم‌ها بجنگی

----------


## Parimah

در باورهای من قناعت به حداقل و یا حتی حد‌وسط در زندگی یعنی خودکشی!

من معتقدم زندگی کردن توی این دنیا یعنی کشته شدن توی مسیر رسیدن به رویای حداکثرها..
من قماربازی هستم که اگر نیمی از زندگیش را ببازد سر نیمه دیگرش باز هم قمار میکند...

----------


## Parimah

«أَلا بِذِكرِ اللَّهِ تَطمَئِنُّ القُلُوبُ»
استادی میگفت:
این آیه معنایش این نیست که با ذکر خدا دل آرام می گیرد 
این جمله یعنی خدا می گوید:

جوری ساخته ام تو را که جز با یاد من آرام نگیری

تفاوت ظریفی است
اگر بیقراری 
اگر دلتنگی 
اگر دلگیری
گیر کار آنجاست که هزار یاد، 
جز یاد او، در دلت جولان می‌دهد
و خواسته هایت را از مردم طلب میکنی نه او
چاره ساز فقط خداست به دست مردم چشم ندوز

----------


## Parimah

نباید فاصله بین رویا و عمل زیاد بشه.
با فکر به اینکه قبول بشم چقدر بهم خوش میگذره ،به جایی نمیرسی...
مهم جسمیه که عمل کنه

فایل پایین مربوط به این تصویر هست حتما گوش کنید

----------


## Parimah

قوی باش ، چون خدا فقط کسی رو به لبه پرتگاه میرسونه که ؛ قدرت پرواز رو داشته باشه

" میدونی این دوتا فایل صوتی که قرار میدم صدای خودمه و با متن هایی که دلم میخواست بگمشون شاید چون مدتهای طولانی بعدش نیستم "

----------

